# Fermenting in a Dark Place



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

'They' always say only ferment in the dark but a lot of people do it and can't tell the difference in product. I would like iron clad scientific clarification myself. I doubt algae is going to be growing in an active must or wort anyway


----------



## DPBsbees (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm not certain about this response, but I know that beer can get "skunky" if exposed to bright light for a period of time. It's probably the same reason that beverages shouldn't be fermented under the same conditions. I doubt you need total darkness, but I wouldn't leave my beer, wine, or mead, in a sun porch, or other bright area for any length of time. The basement, or closet, works fine.


----------



## JClark (Apr 29, 2012)

DPBsbees said:


> I'm not certain about this response, but I know that beer can get "skunky" if exposed to bright light for a period of time. It's probably the same reason that beverages shouldn't be fermented under the same conditions. I doubt you need total darkness, but I wouldn't leave my beer, wine, or mead, in a sun porch, or other bright area for any length of time. The basement, or closet, works fine.


For beer it is the light reacting w/ compounds from the hops that can lead to the "skunkiness". If you didn't use hops in the mead then you probably won't be able to tell. Even if the light reacts w/ other stuff I doubt it would cause a perceptible difference to the average drinker.

Have never made mead but it has been on my list for years. Now that I started keeping bees the main obstacle has been overcome (cost of the honey needed). Though i've spent a good bit on equipment which will hopefully be re-couped in honey sales next year!


----------



## WVMJ (Apr 2, 2012)

More like red wines shouldnt be exposed to a lot of light especiallly after they are bottled, if you are making a straight mead without anything else dont worry. I put paper grocery bags with a hole cut in the bottome over our carboys when they are bulk aging because they might be there for a while. JC, once you start making mead you wont have any left to sell, there are to many recipes to try out! WVMJ


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Jclark is correct; the energetic ultraviolet wavelengths (even from fluorescent lighting) impact and break up the isomerized hop acids, changing them into mercaptans (yes, just like a skunk uses). The reaction can occur in minutes in strong sunlight, even over the course of drinking a pint. Lighter-colored beers are naturally more vulnerable. Brown glass blocks the implicated wavelengths, which is why brown glass is such a standard.

I don't worry about covering up mead ferments or bottles so much; but the protect-from-light routine is so much a part of my DNA that it often happens anyways.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks all


----------



## Markwell (Jan 17, 2013)

Just to expand, it is not only about covering up the mead as it is will keeping the temperature level the same. Some beers for example have been fermented in caves to achieve a lower yet constant temperature.


----------

